# small worms inside the tank.



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

please help.. i have seen some small worms inside my shrimp tank. how can i kill them?? what is this???


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

They are likely harmless Planaria.

They are appearing likely due to an excess of uneaten food and/or detritus.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Are these worms on the glass? Do they swim in an wave-like pattern which looks like an S? We've been getting a lot of the latter, both are harmless though. A member of these forums got rid of their worms with tetras, I don't recall if it was cardinal tetras or neon tetras, but either should work.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

pretty much all fish eat them, they are totally harmless and are seen in bodies of water all over the world, from a lake to the unopened pool in the backyard.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I had them in my shrimp tank, i siphoned the gravel once and then fed my shrimp less... Seems it was due to overfeeding and now i rarely see them


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

If you just leave them will they die off or will they breed and multiply?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, I have those thin wavy-floating worms as well. 
It's a problem of a shrimp only tank. Nobody eat these worms there 

Don't worry about them.


----------

